# What’s The Deal with Ultra HDTV?



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HDGuru


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm all for increasing the quality of the picture... But it will be a long time before I get one as the following conditions must be met first.

1 Software to view (more than a few.. at least 100 titles)
2 Under $3k


----------

